# Superliner Bedroom A-any pictures?



## kendoggydoggbyrd (Jun 29, 2017)

I was assigned Superliner Bedroom A and as I've said on here before, I know this is smaller of the bedrooms and isolated (there is no connection to another bedroom).

But I'm still dying to actually see if it is the right bedroom and not rely on a diagram.

Can anyone take pictures and post them on here? Or you think an Amtrak attendant at Union Station Chicago would let me board one of the empty trains after it pulls into the station and the people disembark and see the bedroom for myself?


----------



## PerRock (Jun 29, 2017)

kendoggydoggbyrd said:


> But I'm still dying to actually see if it is the right bedroom and not rely on a diagram.


Right bedroom for what? Bedroom A is Bedroom A.

peter


----------



## KmH (Jun 29, 2017)

https://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=AwrBT9cbU1VZCR8AFY9XNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTB0N2Noc21lBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNwaXZz?p=Superliner+Bedroom+A&fr2=piv-web&fr=mcafee

The bathroom intrudes on the space more in Bedroom A than the other bedrooms because the bathroom entrance is towards the hall side of the room and not towards the window side of the room.

http://s4.zetaboards.com/amtkz/pages/cars/


----------



## ehbowen (Jun 29, 2017)

kendoggydoggbyrd said:


> Or you think an Amtrak attendant at Union Station Chicago would let me board one of the empty trains after it pulls into the station and the people disembark and see the bedroom for myself?


Might work, although I had more luck with such requests before 9/11. Your biggest problem will be getting onto the platform past the gate dragons. However, if you talk to a supervisor as one of the western LD's is due in and tell him that you're planning your first trip in a Bedroom and you'd really like to see one in person, I think your chances of success would be at least fifty-fifty.


----------



## fixj (Jul 14, 2017)

Superliner Bedroom A


----------



## dlagrua (Aug 6, 2017)

Bedroom A is a bit tighter as the right corner as you enter has been diagonally cut a bit to conform with the curving of the hall at the end of the car. Just guessing I would say that it is 1 sq ft smaller. What isn't so nice is that the bathroom door doesn't open as wide as in the other bedrooms. This could present a problem to people that are on the larger side.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Aug 6, 2017)

The issue we found was climbing down the ladder then having to squeeze along the lower bed without falling into it to get to the bathroom. It appeared there was less room for carry on, may just be the awkward configuration. No real issue for one person.


----------



## TinCan782 (Aug 6, 2017)

These are from the Coast Starlight #11(25) on 7/26 in the 1131 Sleeper.


----------



## PVD (Aug 6, 2017)

For a single, no big deal unless really large and have an issue with the bathroom door, if 2 in the room see Lonestar's comment on the upper bunk access.


----------

